# Blood near the stool???



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello-

Sorry to be quick worded...

I have 2 "pregnant" Nubian does...I have just seen BLOOD near the stool?

Is this a goat in heat and not pregnant?

Oh No...let the learning begin...

Alec, praying for help!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Is the blood mixed in the stool or is coming from her vulva?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Is the blood mixed in the stool or is coming from her vulva?


 I have to ask the same? :hug:

If it is coming from the vulva... she may of miscarried...if she has blood from the stool...it may be cocci...

Or check her for cuts in those area's....


----------



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

coming from the vulva...happened once a week and a half ago and again today or last night...sounds like a miscarriage...so sad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. unfortunately it does sound like miscarriage.... I am sorry....  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry but that is what it sounds like if it is coming from vulva.


----------



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

that was tough for me...i certainly feel some guilt, moving them, if there were inconsistencies, and the fact that she didnt take to our dog added an edge for her...

She seems just fine, we spent a lot of time with them today...xtra carrot or two, nothing crazy...just tucked them in. I will pray she gives has kept her baby(ies) through some miracle, otherwise she will make a darling aunt for her sister child(ren) I am sure...

Thanks for your heart felt responses and soft manners!

Any immediate actions that I do not know of that I should take a specific notice to?

Blessed Be
Long Life, Honey inthe Heart


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry  That stinks :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome... :hug: 

I pray.. she is still preggo as well.....but she may not be.... ray: 

Just keep an eye on her...if she gets sick and doesn't eat... get a temp.... and let us know...in a new topic so it will be seen sooner... :hug: 

Love... treats and time ...will help her....you are a good goat momma... :thumb:


----------



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for confirming the next steps!

I am a dad...but that means alot for a bit of maternal sense to shine through...

She has been eating very well...her sister is always a bit of a nudge it seems so Ill lend a body no separate when they get grain so it is fair!

Alec


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for confirming the next steps!
> 
> I am a dad...but that means alot for a bit of maternal sense to shine through...
> 
> ...


 Your welcome...we are here to help.... :hug: 
Glad she is doing alright....... :thumb:

Do you think ..she may of gotten slammed really hard? ..that can cause aborting....


----------



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

The more I read and analyze the situation and am paying attention to the goat, my feeling is that is was some, but not an obscene amount of blood from the urinary lining, that can be, as I understand it, signs of a miscarriage or miscarriage to come...

but she is eating and is not little that is for sure...we are about 7 weeks away from kidding...

I feel the lining bleeding could have been caused by the different forage she is now getting...she was living creekside in a grassier setting...WE are apline desert hear...so it was a drastic shift...

and my wife posed a question: What are likely hoods of aborting or miscarrying 1 of more than 1 kid? can 1 or more survive or would it always be a one shot deal...or are the kids not developed enough yet to survie any trauma in the womb???

Anyway, thanks again...her health is good (seemingly), and we are about to start her new annual feeding schedule here in the next week of two which should do her well in the long run!

Alec


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and my wife posed a question: What are likely hoods of aborting or miscarrying 1 of more than 1 kid? can 1 or more survive or would it always be a one shot deal...or are the kids not developed enough yet to survie any trauma in the womb???


 That possibility can be there..... just keep treating her as pregnant in case... if you feel that way.... :hug:


----------

